# Have you ever sent a thanks for the tip to a customer that tip baited you?



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

I’m not sure if this has been posted before but have you ever done it to rub into the customers face?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

If it makes you feel better, do it. But the tip baiting customer doesn't GAF


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

The key is prevention. Avoid likely tip baiters in the first place: fast food orderers. So far that's worked for me. Knock on wood.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

FL_Steve said:


> The key is prevention. Avoid likely tip baiters in the first place: fast food orderers. So far that's worked for me. Knock on wood.


I've only been tip-baited twice or a few in my delivery lifetime. Not super worried but curious


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

My city is a small one, I usually get the same customers, last week I had a tip baiter, 17 bucks which became $ 9.45 at the end of the day. I got the same customer again on Monday, picked up a double order, one on GH one on UE, same restaurant. I went and picked up the GH, clicked "order not ready" on UE, went to deliver the GH and then the message came: "Is there a problem with my order, been waiting over 30 minutes", I waited a few more minutes and then cancelled for Excessive Wait Time. I know is petty but revenge is better served cold, pun intended.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

lower than an ANT to tip bait..


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

FL_Steve said:


> The key is prevention. Avoid likely tip baiters in the first place: fast food orderers. So far that's worked for me. Knock on wood.


A ten dollar order from McDonald’s on Uber for one mile from the restaurant is a sure sign you ain’t getting that tip!


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Chrisskates808 said:


> I’m not sure if this has been posted before but have you ever done it to rub into the customers face?


How do you send a thank you for a Tip that was pulled?


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> My city is a small one, I usually get the same customers, last week I had a tip baiter, 17 bucks which became $ 9.45 at the end of the day. I got the same customer again on Monday, picked up a double order, one on GH one on UE, same restaurant. I went and picked up the GH, clicked "order not ready" on UE, went to deliver the GH and then the message came: "Is there a problem with my order, been waiting over 30 minutes", I waited a few more minutes and then cancelled for Excessive Wait Time. I know is petty but revenge is better served cold, pun intended.


I got Tip Baited today on UE for 'expected' 6.00 tip. 
It's getting rough out there.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

PepeLePiu said:


> My city is a small one, I usually get the same customers, last week I had a tip baiter, 17 bucks which became $ 9.45 at the end of the day. I got the same customer again on Monday, picked up a double order, one on GH one on UE, same restaurant. I went and picked up the GH, clicked "order not ready" on UE, went to deliver the GH and then the message came: "Is there a problem with my order, been waiting over 30 minutes", I waited a few more minutes and then cancelled for Excessive Wait Time. I know is petty but revenge is better served cold, pun intended.


That's not revenge. That's customer service.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

How to prevent tip baiting is not to work for Uber on their eats side of the platform…

Simple as that or make sure you do nothing but certain restaurants that you know are better clients which mean no fast food unless it is one you know that has decent clients…

I feel that if someone baits a driver with a tip and pulls it without giving a thumbs down let me know they are scum of the Earth and I just think what if their boss pulled their pay and didn’t pay them the amount agreed on but paid them less how would they react?

There is one area in Sugarland, Texas I refuse to Uber in when it come to Eats because they are notorious about baiting and then complaining about it took two hours for their food.

I had a woman complain on DD over the PM section that she had been waiting two hours and she gave me a one star for he wait, so I informed DD and they reviewed It and pulled the rating.

Oh, and why she had to wait so long was because she didn’t add a tip and it got high enough ( over ten dollars ) for me to touch it!

No tip and tip baiters know a driver live on the tip and do this stuff as a joke in their mind but payback is when their food arrives late or not at all because they have done it so much that driver’s know who they are when the ping come in!


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Chrisskates808 said:


> I’m not sure if this has been posted before but have you ever done it to rub into the customers face?


Why waste any more of your time, though?


----------

